# Probleme mit Hope Monotrial



## -Sebastian- (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo in die Runde. Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner Hope Monotrial. 

Frisch entlüftet funktionieren sie auch wunderbar, außer wenn ich den Bremshebel ganz langsam ziehe geht der Hebel bis zum Lenker. Wenn ich schnell ziehe, funktioniert alles normal. Wenn der Deckel vom Ausgleichsbehälter unten ist, steigt übrigens die Flüssigkeit beim langsam ziehen. Beim schnell ziehen bleibt sie gleich.  

Hat jemand eine Idee, was das sein könnte?


----------



## hst_trialer (27. Juni 2011)

Willkommen im Club.
Meine macht gerade die selben Probleme. Ähnliches Verhalten kenne ich auch von der 2002er Louise. Logischerweise, kann das Problem nur an der Primärdichtung liegen. Vielleicht ist das Schnüffelloch zu scharfkanitg und die Primärdichtung verschlissen. Ich habe aber bisher keine Zeit gehabt eine neue Dichtung zu verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (27. Juni 2011)

EIN WAAAAAAAAASSS!!???

ein selbsttätiger Entlüfter... in Fachkreisen auch Schnüffelstück genannt.


damit wär euer Hope-Problem ja wohl geklärt...


----------



## -Sebastian- (27. Juni 2011)

Monty98 schrieb:


> EIN WAAAAAAAAASSS!!???
> ein selbsttätiger Entlüfter... in Fachkreisen auch Schnüffelstück genannt.
> damit wär euer Hope-Problem ja wohl geklärt...



Nix verstehen. Gehöre also offensichtlich nicht zu den Fachkreisen. Würde mich aber freuen, wenn Du mir das nochmal in einfacheren Worten erklären könntest.


----------



## derfuss (27. Juni 2011)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entlüfter#Die_Bezeichnung_.22Schn.C3.BCffelst.C3.BCck.22
(Abschnitt: _Die Bezeichnung "Schnüffelstück"_) *lol*


Viel Erfolg bei der Lösung des Problems und beste Grüße!


----------



## TRAILER (27. Juni 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTp5wrX1w64"]YouTube        - âªWerner - SchnÃÂ¼ffelstÃÂ¼ckâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## -Sebastian- (29. Juni 2011)

Jan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sebastian,
> ja das Problem hatten wir auch mal und nach dem Tausch der Dichtungen
> im Hebel ging es wieder. Es liegt also auf jeden Fall am Hebel und
> nicht an der Bremszange. Es gibt die beiden Dichtungen für den Kolben
> ...



Jan von Trialmarkt.de hat die passenden Ersatzteile. Die Dichtungen sind einzeln zwar nicht im Shop erhältlich, aber per Mail geht das auch.


----------



## -Sebastian- (1. Juli 2011)

Es waren die Dichtungen im Hebel. Bremse geht jetzt wieder wie neu


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Juli 2011)

@ Sebastian

nachdem du so prima vom Jan unterstützt wurdest habe auch ihm bei ihm kurzerhand angefragt und die beiden Dichtungen einzeln bekommen. Aus diesem Grund nochmal ein Riesenlob an Jan vom Trialmarkt!!!

Der Einbau wird im Laufe der nächsten Woche geschehen. Die alte Dichtung nehme ich dann mal genau unter die Lupe.


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Juli 2011)

Ging dann doch eher als gedacht. Habe die Dichtung gleich heute noch gewechselt. Die alte Dichtung ist fast nicht wieder zu erkennen so sehr hat sie sich im Laufe der Zeit verformt. 
Meine Vermutung: Die Steifigkeit der Dichtung ist nicht ausreichend, weshalb sich irgendwann die Dichtlippe fast nach hinten schlägt. Daher auch der deutlich Knick. Dies führte soweit, dass sich mittlerweile sogar ein Riss gebildet hat. Anfangs hatte ich auch nur einen wandernden Druckpunkt, aber ein paar mal fahren später war der Druckpunkt sporadisch schon weg.

Schaut einfach auf die Bilder und sehr selbst.



NEU:


 

ALT/DEFEKT:


----------



## echo trailer (16. Juli 2011)

moin, ich habe auch ein problem mit meiner hope mono trial. bremskraft und so ist alles top!! der druckpunkt wandert auch nicht.

problem ist folgendes:
wenn ich den hebel anziehe zum bremsen und dann wieder los lasse, und zwar langsam, dann bewegt er sich ein stück zurück und bleibt dann stehen. wenn ich gegen tippen, dann klackt er wieder vollständig in ruheposition. woran kann das liegen?
der messingbolzen ist topp. ich habe gerade den hebel ausgebaut und mögliche kanten etwas abgerundet und alles geölt. hat nix genützt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trailer (17. Juli 2011)

kannst mir bitte noch mal etwas genauer sagen, was das gelenk sein soll, weil so ganz verstanden hab ich das jetzt noch nicht....


----------



## echo trailer (17. Juli 2011)

> im messingzylinder hat es eine einstellschraube. diese schraube hat an der anderen seite eine kugel. diese kugel liegt im kolben, die stelle meine ich.



alles ok, das hatte ich mir schon vorgestellt, kann man das ding bedenkenlos rausziehen oder läuft dann öl aus? ich hab die hope zwar schon ab und an entlüftet aber so genau auch wieder nicht im kopf

danke natürlich


----------



## Marko (17. Juli 2011)

die kugel wird gehalten von einer messingscheibe und einem sicherungsfederring. muss nicht ausgebaut werden zum fetten. staubkappe entfernen genügt


----------



## -Sebastian- (18. Juli 2011)

Die Tage gings bei mir wieder los. Nach einigen ratlosen Tagen hab ich mich heute fürs Entlüften entschieden und siehe da: Der Ausgleichsbehälter war fast leer und beim Pumpen am Hebel kamen noch einige Bläschen nach oben 

Mag daran liegen, dass ich mit Wasser fahre und im Sommer in der Sonne das Wasser langsam durch die Dichtungen "verduftet". Mit Wasser kann man aber auch on-the-fly aus der Trinkflasche entlüften  

Interessant übrigens, wie viel Metallabrieb da im Wasser rumschwimmt...

Ergänzung: 15 Minuten nach dem Entlüften sehe ich, das Flüssigkeit aus  der Staubkappe um die unten gezeigte Einstellschraube austritt. Die  Dichtungen scheinen es also doch nicht mehr zu halten, obwohl sie ja neu  sind. Jetzt mal die Frage nach der Haltbarkeit: Wie lange macht es denn  so ein Hebel? Meiner ist jetzt 6 Monate ca. 4 Mal die Woche intensiv  gefahren worden. Im betroffenen Hebel ist die Staubschutzkappe übrigens  gerissen - schützt also nicht mehr vor Staub. Staub - Metallabrieb im  Wasser - undicht. Vielleicht sollte ich den Hebel einfach tauschen???

(Hinweis: Fummel nicht an Deiner Bremse rum, wenn Du nicht lebensmüde  bist! Verwende Sie nur so, wie der Hersteller das empfiehlt! Tausche zum Beispiel nicht die empfohlene Bremsflüssigkeit gegen Wasser aus!)


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Juli 2011)

-Sebastian- schrieb:


> (Hinweis: Fummel nicht an Deiner Bremse rum, wenn Du nicht lebensmüde  bist! Verwende Sie nur so, wie der Hersteller das empfiehlt! Tausche zum Beispiel nicht die empfohlene Bremsflüssigkeit gegen Wasser aus!)



Willst du jetzt wirklich noch eine ernstgemeinte Antwort auf deine Probleme haben?

Nur mal so: Warum macht ihr das? Welchen Beweggrund seht ihr darin Wasser zu verwenden, welches keinerlei Schniereigenscahften mitsich bringt? Denkt ihr auch mal an Korrosion? 
Es ist sicherlich eine kleine Sauerrei mit dem DOT, vor allem weil man etwas vorsichtiger damit umgehen muss als mit Mineralöl, aber der geringe Preis und die dann gegebene Funktion sollten doch im Vordergrund stehen. NIMM DOT!


----------



## -Sebastian- (18. Juli 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt wirklich noch eine ernstgemeinte Antwort auf deine Probleme haben?



Ernst gemeinte Antworten sind immer gefragt. Eigentlich sind sogar ausschließlich ernst gemeinte Antworten gefragt. 



hst_trialer schrieb:


> Nur mal so: Warum macht ihr das? Welchen Beweggrund seht ihr darin Wasser zu verwenden



Die Antwort lautet: Wasser verdunstet. Zum Beispiel, wenn man es auf den Fußboden, die Bremsscheiben oder die Klamotten kippt und Wasser kommt aus dem Wasserhahn. So einfach ist das. In der HS33 spricht Wasser obendrein 1000 Mal direkter an. Das probiert man einmal aus und man ist überzeugt. So war es zumindest bei mir 

Die Antwort, warum man normalerweise kein Wasser in Bremsen macht, lautet fast gleich: Wasser verdunstet. Und zwar deutlich früher als Bremsflüssigkeit. Die Möglichkeit, Wasser in die Bremsen zu machen gibt es also eigentlich nur beim Trial, wenn man ausschließen kann, dass man länger bremst, zum Beispiel bei einer Bergabfahrt. Oder wenn man von Spot zu Spot fährt. Weil: Bremse wird heiß => Wasser wird Wasserdampf => Bremse versagt => LKW überfährt Bastel-Trialer => Bastel-Trialer tot!

Korrosion ist bei Bremsflüssigkeiten auch ein Thema - wie Du richtig erwähnt hast. Aber der Bremsgriff ist aus Alu. Der korrodiert ja auch nicht von außen?! Also warum sollte er von innen korrodieren, wenn nicht mal Luft drankommt. 

Zurück zum meiner Befürchtung: Weil Wasser wie gesagt verdunstet, hat sie sich in Luft aufgelöst: Das Wasser um den Staubschutz ist mittlerweile weg. Muss wohl beim Entlüften da hin gelaufen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (18. Juli 2011)

-Sebastian- schrieb:


> Ernst gemeinte Antworten sind immer gefragt. Eigentlich sind sogar ausschließlich ernst gemeinte Antworten gefragt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



denke das geht nur um den kolben. wer will schon alle paar tage seine bremskolben ölen.


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Juli 2011)

Oh man ich fall hier echt vom Glauben ab...
Fahrt ihr auch ein Auto? Kippt ihr da auch Wasser statt Öl rein, weil damit der Druck angeblich besser sein soll und ihr dann höhere Kurvengeschwindigkeiten fahren könnt?

Die Hauptfunktion einer Bremsflüssigkeit (oder des Mineralöls) besteht schon lange nichtmehr nur in der reinen Funktion Druckkräfte zu übertragen! Vielmehr geht es um Schmierung, Materialtransport, Dispersionsbildung, Wärmestabilität uvm. Ja, wir Trialer können auf Wärmestabilität verzichten, aber ist das alleine Grund genug auf Wasser um zu steigen? Bei Magura haben wir mittlerweile das vermutlich marktweit dünnste Mineralöl, aber eben immernoch Mineralöl! Ja Mineralöl ist immernoch zäher als Wasser, aber die wenigen Newton werden eure Finger doch wohl aufbringen können!

Und jetzt mal zum Knackpunkt, warum du so viel Materialabrieb im System hast:
Die Hope arbeitet mit einer Druckstange, also das oben beschriebene Teil, welches mit einer Kugel im Kolben läuft. Durch diese Bauweise wird bei entsprechender Hebelposition eine Querkraft auf den Kolben übertragen. Das führt eben zu Reibung, erst recht wenn kein Schmiermedium dazwischen ist.

Wenn es dir das Wert ist, die Hope schleichend zu vernichten, weil dir ein paar Euro für Bremsflüssigkeit zu viel sind, oder der angeblich bessere Druckpunkt unabdinglich ist um Trial zu fahren, dann nur zu!

Weshalb es bei der HS auf Dauer scheinbar doch funktioniert ist auch den Kunststoffkolben zu verdanken. Deshalb ist aber immernoch nicht vernünftig!


----------



## -Sebastian- (18. Juli 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Your bike is just a tool & youve the power to manipulate it...



Nichts für ungut...


----------



## ecols (18. Juli 2011)

[sarcasm]
Man kann ja das DOT einfach in ne Wanne füllen und ein paar Wochen stehen lassen. Dann zieht es auch Wasser und wird dünner und man hat trotzdem noch Schmierung!
[/sarcasm]

Ich versteh es auch nicht. Gerade wo die Inkopatibilität der Dichtungen zwischen verschiedenen chemischen Zusammensetzungen ja altbekannt ist. Jeder darf machen was er will, so lang er niemandem damit aufn Sack geht. 

@Sebastian: Du hast wohl deinen Hebel durch viel Reibung geschrottet. 
@hst: Beim Hersteller gelten da ja nochmal andere Maßstäbe. Ich finde es schon gut, dass die Basteltrialer neue Konzepte probieren. Und eben ggf auch den Verlust bezahlen. Aber sonst hätte wir immer noch keine Alu Backings oder Spoke Tensioner oder leichte Reifen oder Ritzelrockringkombinationen...


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Juli 2011)

Klar bin auch ich überzeugter "Batler" und versuche eigene Lösungen zu finden. Hätte sich aber mal jemand die Mühe gemacht vllt Dichtungen aus NBR zu beschaffen um dann Mineralöl in der Hope zu nutzen oder ein anderes High-Performance Bremsmedium zu testen, dann wäre es deutlich sinnvoller als Wasser. Das ist keine innovative Bastelei, sondern sinnfreie Materialvernichtung für einen angeblich besseren Druckpunkt.

Ein bisschen Sinn und Gedanke muss da schon hinterstecken und der Verzicht auf Schmierung ist falsch.
Nochmal ein anderer Gesichtspunkt: Das Bremsmedium soll ja nicht nur Schmierung um Abrieb zu verhindern, sondern wirklich Reibung zu reduzieren. Alleine die Reibung der Primärdichtung bei voll betätigtem System (wir sprechen hier von bis zu 300bar oder auch mehr) ist entscheidend für den wirklichen Druckaufbau. Wenn jetzt Wasser die Reibung um meinetwegen fiktive 5% erhöht, dann fehlen die eben an der Bremse! Bei der HS funktioniert es vllt deshalb, weil die rauhen Felgen mit passenden Belägen eine ganze andere Reibungsform zur Verfügung stellen als an der Scheibe. Oder kommt irgendwann noch jemand auf die Idee Gummibeläge zu fahren und die Scheibe an zu flexen???

@ Sebastian
Verstehe meine Signatur (und damit Ryans Worte) richtig: Das Fahrrad ist das Werkzeug mit dem man arbietet und es nicht bearbeitet.


----------



## dane08 (21. Juli 2011)

meine Bremssattel sifft an der entlüftungsschraube (nicht oben aus dem loch, sondern aus dem gewinde). HAb erstmal versucht die schraube einfach fester zu ziehen, aber trotzdem bildet sich nach ner zeit wieder ein schmiefilm ausgehend vom gewinde.
das gewinde der schraube und des bremssattels sind, soweit ich das erkennen kann, in ordung und ich hab echt keine ahnung wie da noch dot durchkommen kann.
was kann ich tun? ne dichtung die man wechseln kann gibts an der stelle ja net.
mittelfestes loctite?


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Juli 2011)

Kann man denn ausschließen, dass es Reste sind vom gerade frisch entlüften?

Ansonsten kenne ich eine Alternative: M6 Verschlussschraube von Magura rein und ggf mit Gewindedichtmittel einschrauben, zum Bleistift Teflonband. 
Wenn du vorher aber keinerlei Arbeiten an der Bremse vorgenommen hast, ist das Phänomen sehr ungewöhnlich.


----------



## dane08 (21. Juli 2011)

ich hatte eig. noch nie probleme mit den hope bremsen, an der stelle sowieso nicht und wirklich erklären kann ichs mir auch nicht.
das es reste vom entlüften sind kann ich ausschließen- hab die bremse nach dem entlüften saubergemacht und danach an der entsprechenden stelle, trotz mehrmaliegen nachwischen, immer wieder dot entdeckt. Man kann auch sehen das die dot "spur" aus dem gewinde kommt.


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Juli 2011)

Wird es denn immer wieder mehr, dass es fast runterläuft, bzw merkst du dass der Druckpunkt bei kräftiger Betätigung wandert?

Ansonsten kann ich auch nur empfehlen nochmal mit einem Fettlöser alles zu säubern und weiterhin zu beobachten. 

Ich kenne es von meiner Hope, dass ne Menge noch im ENtlüftungsnippel über bleibt. Ich wickel dann immer ein Zellstofftuch spitz zusammen und tunke es in die Bohrung der Entlüftungsschraube. Ich weiß, bei dir kommt es vom Gewinde... Ist vllt beim entlüften etwas Dreck reingerutscht oder hattest du die Schraube draußen, dass evtl ein Sandkorn an die Dichtfläche gelangt ist? Im ungünstigsten Fall hast du das dann in der Dichtfläche und nun eine Undichtigekeit.


----------



## Marko (23. Juli 2011)

Nach dem Entlüften bleibt eine beträchtliche menge flüssigkeit im entlüftungsnippel. Das fest anziehen verschliesst die bohrung im bremssattel, während die im nippel verbliebene flüssigkeit und das gewinde sind nicht getrennt. So kann eine zeit lang füssigkeit beim gewinde austreten, bis der nippel innen trocken ist.

Mit gezwirntem haushaltpapier kann man die flüssigkeit raushohlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (31. Juli 2011)

Nachdem ich die Bremse komplett gewechselt hab, konnte ich jetzt die alte mal komplett zerlegen und den Fehler suchen. Die Dichtungen am Geberkolben waren leider wieder runter. Aber auch der Geberkolben selbst war verschlissen. Entsprechend ist der Zylinder von innen auch stark abgenutzt. Sieht man bei der goldenen Monty-Hope natürlich besonders gut. 

Montagefehler meinerseits. Die Feder ist leicht verbogen. Ich hatte den Kolben eingesetzt ohne zuvor die Feder aus dem Griff zu holen. Daher lief der Kolben etwas schräg, hat den Zylinder abgenutzt und der wiederum die Dichtung. Das da ein leichter Wiederstand im Hebel ist hat man erst gemerkt, nachdem der Druck von der Leitung war. Ist mir bei de Montage nicht aufgefallen. Man sollte Geberkolben und Feder wohl besser gemeinsam einbauen. Die höhere Reibung durch das Wasser hat das ganze dann sicher ordentlich beschleunigt. Ich werd jetzt mal nen Schuss Olivenöl ins Wasser machen - wie beim Spaghetti kochen  Und ne Prise Salz


----------



## trialkoxxer (29. April 2012)

jetzt muß ich mal alle die leute fragen die auch schonmal einen hope mono hebel kmpl zerlegt haben. wie habt ihr die konischen dichtungen vom bremshebelkolben wieder hinein bekommen?! ich habe es ja dann auch geschafft aber vll hat jmd ein trick mit dem es besser geht?!

btw: ich habe gerade das phenomän das durch meinen bremshebel keine flüssigkeit mehr durch geht!! nicht einmal wasser zu testzwecken und ich glaub weniger viskos geht es ja schon nicht mehr.... 
hat da vll jmd eine idee?!

grüße alex


----------



## hst_trialer (29. April 2012)

Schnüffelloch verstopft?


----------



## trialkoxxer (29. April 2012)

nein das ist es nicht. vll klingt es ein wenig blöd... aber es ist nix verstopft. ich hatte den hebel ja kmpl auseinander und auch dieses kleine alublech was im flüssigkeitsbehälter als spritzschutz beim entlüften ist (nehm ich an) raus gemacht. konnte also durch beide löcher sehen das sich der kolben bewegt. das kann man also ausschließen.
kann das auch an dichtungsproblemen liegen?! 

@ hst trialer:  hast du nicht auch schonmal ein mono hebel zerlegt?! wie hast du die zwei konischen dichtungen vom kolben wieder hinein bekommen?!

danke für eine antwort


----------



## hst_trialer (29. April 2012)

Ja ich hatte auch schon mal eine hope zerlegt und oh wunder... sie sah von innen aus wie alle anderen  
Aber zu deinem Problem... prinzipiell kann man den kolben recht einfach wieder rein schieben. Kannst du mal mitteilen was für arbeiten du vorgenommen hast? Ggf auch bilder.


----------



## trialkoxxer (29. April 2012)

das ist ja schön das die alle gleich aussehen. ich hatte halt erhebliche probleme die zwei konischen gummidichtungen wieder herein zu bekommen. vll ein indiz darauf das die doch hin sind und angeschwollen sind weil sie vll mal mit dem falschen medium gefahren worden?!
wie schon geschrieben, kmpl zerlegt. alles mal gesäubert.hebel zum zerlegen natürlich von der leitung getrennt. kolben sah auch nicht abgenutzt aus.dichtungen vom kolben kann ich jetzt nicht beurteilen da es meine erste hope ist. dann kolben wieder rein. war halt ne riesen fummelei. nachdem kolben wieder verbaut war habe ich zu testzwecken in den behälter mal wasser gefüllt. am hebel gezogen aber aus dem leitungsanschluß kam kein wasser heraus.
das kann ja theoretisch nicht sein?!!


----------



## hst_trialer (30. April 2012)

Mit welchem Medium hast du sie denn befüllt?


----------



## ecols (30. April 2012)

Wasser ist vielleicht auch keine so gute Idee, weil Dot hydroskopisch ist (deshalb wird das mit der Zeit auch "schlecht" wenns lange offen ist). Die verbleibenden Dot Reste (auch die in der Dichtung) saugen sich dann mit Wasser voll und verändern Form und Konsistenz. 
Ist aber ne rein theoretische Überlegung. Ich hab das noch nie probiert.


----------



## trialkoxxer (30. April 2012)

ich habe sie mit dot 4 befüllt. was vorher drin war kann ich jetzt nicht mehr genau sagen. falls denn was anderes drin war ist es jetzt eh vermischt bzw ist die bremse ja jetzt sowieso leer.
habe mir erstmal bei jan kmpl neue dichtungen geordert. vll hilft das....
kann mir dennoch nicht erklären warum nix durch den hebel kommt momenten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (30. April 2012)

wenn die neuen dichtungen da sind, dann leg mal alt und neu nebeneinander und mach ein foto.


----------



## trialkoxxer (1. Mai 2012)

werd ich machen.


----------



## trialkoxxer (3. Mai 2012)

habe heute die hope abermals kmpl zerlegt und alle dichtungen gewechselt. sie geht jetzt wieder 1A  
da war def. kein dot drin. alle dichtungen sind geschwollen, was ja ein indiz darauf ist. aber seht selbst.

achso.... mit den neuen dichtungen ging der kolben im hebel um welten leichter wieder hinein.

so... nun hier mal paar bilder. 

hier dichtungen vom sattel (nehmerzylinder). die unteren sind die neuen.





hier dichtungen vom kolben im hebel. leider nicht richtig herum gedreht. jeweils die "rechten" sind die neuen.





hier sind links die beiden neuen.


----------



## ingoingo (3. Mai 2012)

Kannst du ein paar Tipps zum zerlegen geben ?

Wollte demnächst mal den Geber neu eloxieren....


Braucht man eine Sicherungsringzange?


----------



## trialkoxxer (3. Mai 2012)

beim geber ja! ich habe es auf arbeit gemacht und mir eine sprengringzange/sägeringzange zurecht geschlifen. 

schau mal hier.....  http://www.felix.ch/download/produkte/hope/mini-lever-explosion.gif

pos 10, sachte behandeln (reist schnell ein)
pos 11 ist dann der kleine sprengring
dann kannst alles ohne probleme auseinander bauen. beim montieren darauf achten pos 18+14 zusammen gebaut in den hebel schieben. ansonsten ist das kein hexenwerk. nicht mit scharfen dingen im kolben rum stochern um event den kolben heraus zu schieben. aber das brauch ich dir ja eigentlich nicht sagen. 
achso...! pos 3 kannst du raus hebeln. das ist ein spritzschutz fürs entlüften. würd ich vll machen damit es (warum auch immer) kein schaden nimmt wenn die es in ihre säure bäder hauen um es erstmal rein zu bekommen.
ansonsten viel spaß. ich habe bei mir den hebel und den aludeckel rot eloxieren lassen. sieht recht schick aus.


----------



## trialkoxxer (3. Mai 2012)

achso.... für den nehmerkolben nochmal:

das war bissl fummelei. habe die leitung abgemacht (vorher logischerweise beläge raus) um dann an den schlauchanschluß die pressluft zu halten. damit habe ich dann den kolben heraus gedrückt der nicht auf der seite des runden schwarzen deckels ist!  man bekommt es auch mit einer sehr schmalen zange hin. der rest ist ja auch recht einfach. deckel abschrauben und den anderen kolben heraus drücken, dichtungen raus und ab zum eloxieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (3. Mai 2012)

Super, danke für die Infos. Den Nehmer habe ich schon vor einem Jahr gold eloxiert. Mache das hier selber...


Kommt Zeit, gehe ich mal ran.


Gruß Ingo


----------



## trialkoxxer (3. Mai 2012)

die zeit wirst du finden  
wenn du dir zeit lässt dauert das zerlegen eine halbe stunde.


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Mai 2012)

Aber decke ruhig den Zylinderraum ordentlich ab!!!

Und zu den Dichtungen... da ist wirklich schnell alles klar! Ein Wunder wenn sie auch überhaupt noch funktioniert hätte.


----------

